# What kind of apples make the best applesauce?



## splotchy1 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm looking to do some applesauce, and I'd love to hear what kinds of apples people use and what make the yummiest applesauce!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I like a tart apple personally. One that stands up to cooking, like a granny smith or a pippin. But I don't puree my sauce, because I like it chunky. If you're pureeing, then texture is less important.


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

I used Jonagolds just this evening - The Zuni Cafe Cookbook recommends nice, firm, crispy eating apples, rather than softer cooking apples. And you roast them - that way you add very little sugar. Let me know if you want a fuller recipe, although I can be bad about things like that!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I like sweet ones like Fujis, Pink Ladies or Golden Delicious.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Last year I used mainly fuji but there were several other types mixed in. I think the real secret is just to use a variety.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I love a couple varieties. I get mine locally (actually my dad drives for us all a couple hours away in Wenatchee WA)

I'm using McIntosh, and Tsugaru ( I think that's how you spell it.) And I have gala and arlett as well. The first two I have 50 pounds of each









I've vaccum sealed and froze about 25 pounds worth of them as an apple pie filling type, but as someone said, I don't like mushy applesauce so my opinion may not be as valuable.

I prefer to do mine all like a pie filling because then if I want I can puree it for whatever reason, or add it to soup/stew, etc


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

Last year I made golden delicious into chunky apple sauce and froze it in muffin tins lined with wax paper. This year I made fuji/asian pear combo. The asian pears didn't cook down as well as the apples did. DD and DH love it, and I can't wait until our apples come on in droves in this area to do some more. Dd can't wait to juice the apples-- she's always asking for "vitamin juice" from last year's wonderful forays in to sauce/juice making.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I used Melrose apples last year and thought it turned out wonderful! I like mine just a little tart and this was exactly that.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I like to use a mix of Courtland and Greening. I use the same for my apple pies.







:


----------



## WildIris (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Last year I used mainly fuji but there were several other types mixed in. *I think the real secret is just to use a variety*.









:

I try to use at least three different kinds of apples when I make applesauce.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

We mix cortland,macs adn golden delicious. (or whatever is cheap at the orchard! LOL)


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

IMO, nothing beats Gravenstein.


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

love jonathan for sauce and pie... makes slightly pink sauce. yum!


----------

